

Working with xdg-app application bundles - vezzy-fnord
https://lwn.net/Articles/654128/

======
616c
This seems to be a very exiting Linux development that was completely off my
radar!

And it appears there are attempts to integrate such notions of xdg-app into
Fedora Atomic. From the presenter referenced in the article:

[https://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2015/06/17/testing-rawhide-
app...](https://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2015/06/17/testing-rawhide-apps-using-
xdg-app/)

~~~
mkw39ekdm
There's also Firejail
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/firejail/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/firejail/)
and subuser [http://subuser.org/](http://subuser.org/) that are worth a look.

~~~
616c
This is very cool stuff, thank you!

I currently use sskype for sandboxing Skype, as it is the only non-free app on
my system I do not trust. I wanted to transition to sandfox.

[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Skype#Securing_Skype](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Skype#Securing_Skype)

I will definitely check out subuser stat. The idea of coding an alternative
using LXC or systemd-nspawn and Xpra seems like a super appealing first
project I could really get lost in when things slow down for me!

------
digi_owl
At this point in time i have a hard time telling Fedora/RH, Gnome and
Freedesktop apart.

